# Overclocking



## gupta.mohit (Jun 27, 2010)

*I have intel pentium 4(2.66GHz),512Mb Ram,64kb cache can it be overclocked?if yes then pls provide me details of limits if not then provide me upgradation option and please give me details of how much RAM can be supported by it(a P4 intel machine) .if possible then pls giv me details on gupta.mohitkumar@gmail.com. Thank you *


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

gupta.mohit said:


> *I have intel pentium 4(2.66GHz),512Mb Ram,64kb cache can it be overclocked?if yes then pls provide me details of limits if not then provide me upgradation option and please give me details of how much RAM can be supported by it(a P4 intel machine) .if possible then pls giv me details on gupta.mohitkumar@gmail.com. Thank you *



it can be OC'd but it'll yield nothing. its too slow. you can OC it to 3.4Ghz at stock cooler. best suggestion is to upgrade your PC.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 27, 2010)

gupta.mohit said:


> *please give me details of how much RAM can be supported by it(a P4 intel machine) *



I have seen motherboards for p4 having 4 DDR slots.That means 4GB DDR.


Sam.Shab said:


> it can be OC'd but it'll yield nothing. its too slow. you can OC it to 3.4Ghz at stock cooler. best suggestion is to upgrade your PC.



Are you sure Sam..?

p4's tend to heat up a lot.Even my p4 3ghz refused to touch 3.3Ghz.Then how will a p4 2.66 reach 3.4..?


----------



## asingh (Jun 27, 2010)

The P4 can be OC'ed, but will take a lot of vCore (efficiency) and a generate a lot more heat (bad case thermals). It highly depends also which board is being used.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 27, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> I have seen motherboards for p4 having 4 DDR slots.That means 4GB DDR.



thats total waste. 4Gb of extremely slow memory coupled to a very slow & now ancient processor. those 4Gb memory + mobo will cost ~10k (1Gb DDR cost around 2k)



ajai5777 said:


> Are you sure Sam..?
> 
> p4's tend to heat up a lot.Even my p4 3ghz refused to touch 3.3Ghz.Then how will a p4 2.66 reach 3.4..?



should. well it differs from processor to processor. your X4 630 runs stable @ 3.4Ghz, stock. some refuse to go past 3.2Ghz. some even went past 4.6Ghz stable.


----------



## ajai5777 (Jun 27, 2010)

Can I touch 4Ghz with hyper TX3..? I wont go for costly coolers.I have read somewhere that someone touched 4Ghz with TX3.


----------



## asingh (Jun 28, 2010)

^^
No one can answer that for you.  You will need to try it yourself, slowing raising speeds, and vCore (be careful), monitoring temperatures, and running stress tests..>!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Can I touch 4Ghz with hyper TX3..? I wont go for costly coolers.I have read somewhere that someone touched 4Ghz with TX3.



4Ghz on a Athlon II X4 will be hard. but *ajai*, do keep one thing in mind, AMDs architecture isn't as efficient as Intel. so Athlon II X4 @ 3.5Ghz will yield same performance as in 3.8Ghz. *main reason:* to take advantage of extra speed you need a good companion (L3 cache) which missing in the Athlon II series. you can go upto 3.8Ghz. but don't expect any ground breaking performance. i'll suggest, keep the speed as it is for now


----------

